# 2005 Decal sets?



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

I noticed on the website that 2005 decal sets are no longer available. 

Does anybody know how I can obtain a decal set for a 2005 Tuscany? Or at least a decal set with the traditional Litespeed yellow color?

Herbert K: Any squirreled away, collecting dust on a shelf somewhere??


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Akula34 said:


> I
> Herbert K: Any squirreled away, collecting dust on a shelf somewhere??


I am unfortunately a bit busy today, but if you send me an email to [email protected] (attention herbert)with your request I will look it up.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thank you Herbert!*

Thanks for helping me out! My new decals just arrived in the mail!


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

HerbertK said:


> I am unfortunately a bit busy today, but if you send me an email to [email protected] (attention herbert)with your request I will look it up.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Herbert,
Thank you very much. I appreciate the help

:thumbsup:


----------

